# Unspecified error in Medieval 2 Total War



## rayrox222 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm playing the Britannia campaign in Medieval 2 Total War: Kingdoms. Sometimes during a battle the game will crash to desktop saying it has "encountered an unspecified error and will now exit." This has happened at roughly the same point (when the ram breaks down the door) in the same battle several times in a row. How can I fix this problem? My machine has run the game well for a long time and I do not know why this problem has suddenly come about.

My machine runs windows vista (32 bit OS) and is an intel core 2cpu T7400 at 2.16 Ghz and 2.5 gigs of RAM.


----------

